# Kimber magazines??



## Tracker (Jun 14, 2008)

I just finished putting 50 rounds through my eclipse ultra 45. I had 3 missfeeds, Does kimber have a problem with there mags I have saw several post about week magazines. I am going to get a couple extra,will I have the same problem if I get them from kimber? What and where do you suggest I get them. THANKS:smt1099


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Get your mags from Wilson Combat.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

I don't think they send them out this way anymore, but if you get a Kimber magazine with the plastic follower, toss it in the back of your safe. The magazine body is pretty good, not the best, but the followers are pretty much crap. Keep the body in case you ding one of your other magazines. I buy original Colt magazines and they seem to work well. I've been contemplating buying some Chip McCormick Power magazines as I've heard they are great. They run about $25/each Linky A bad magazine, I would venture to guess is probably the cause of a good 80% of all failures in the 1911 platform. There's nothing quite like a good quality magazine when it comes to 1911's, so spend a little and keep yours running smooth.

Zhur


----------



## Tracker (Jun 14, 2008)

I don`t think they will work I have a 7 round mag theres are 8 round. Do you know witch wilson combat my pistol will take?http://www.wilsoncombat.com/a_magazines_compact.asp

anymore, but if you get a Kimber magazine with the plastic follower, toss it in the back of your safe. The magazine body is pretty good, not the best, but the followers are pretty much crap. Keep the body in case you ding one of your other magazines. I buy original Colt magazines and they seem to work well. I've been contemplating buying some Chip McCormick Power magazines as I've heard they are great. They run about $25/each Linky A bad magazine, I would venture to guess is probably the cause of a good 80% of all failures in the 1911 platform. There's nothing quite like a good quality magazine when it comes to 1911's, so spend a little and keep yours running smooth.

Zhur[/QUOTE]


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

If yours is an Eclipse Ultra, any of the 7 rd magazines should work fine. The benefits of having the rubber pad on the bottom of the magazine is so you can seat them with more certainty, and so they go BOING all over the place when you drop the mag over cement at the range hehe.

I noticed that the Wilsons have the plastic mag followers, Mike, have you noticed or heard any difference between them and the metal springy type followers?

Zhur


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

zhurdan said:


> I noticed that the Wilsons have the plastic mag followers, Mike, have you noticed or heard any difference between them and the metal springy type followers?


I used McCormick and Wilson for years. After a while, it dawned on me that my Commander was simply more reliable with the Wilsons, so I switched to them exclusively. I don't have an issue with plastic followers at all.

Then again, I changed to a plastic gun. :mrgreen:


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

All of the Colt magazines that I've bought have the "springy" type follower, and yes I like calling it the "springy" follower hehehe.

When I was using the Kimber magazines, it was a chuncka chuncka chuncka machine, but with the Colt mags, it work great. I'm gonna order one each of the McCormicks and the Wilsons and try 'em out.

Zhur


----------



## Tracker (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks for the help :smt023 :smt023 :smt023


----------



## ttomp (Jan 28, 2008)

I'd spend the money for chip or wilson, imo worth every penny.


----------



## Ted (Nov 27, 2008)

*get kim pro*

take the factory mag and pull the spring out and strech it about a extra 2" then put it back in you will not have any more problems out of the factory mag and you can get some kim pro mags have not had not 1 feed problem at all hope this helps


----------



## Korben7p3c (Dec 23, 2008)

*? for Ted...*

...having not taken delivery yet of my Raptor II, I have read about some minor feed problems and wonder- just how do you take it mag. apart and reinstall it and make it trustworthy?


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

I haven't had any feed problems with my Kimber mags, but I did read on another forum that continous use of a mag with a metal follower in a aluminum frame gun will cause damage after time. I switched all my mags over to Wilson Combat springs and followers.

http://www.wilsoncombat.com/a_springs_followers.asp


----------

